

Public place to post issues and feature requests for github.com - whit537
https://github.com/isaacs/github/issues/6

======
IsaacSchlueter
Please do read the readme for that repo.

I mean no disrespect or ill will towards GitHub.

[https://github.com/isaacs/github/blob/master/README.md](https://github.com/isaacs/github/blob/master/README.md)

